
Simple JSON query tool - ashwanikumar04
http://blog.ashwanik.in/2018/02/simple-json-query-tool.html
======
thepapanoob
jesus christ have mercy... why do you use so many libraries? you can write a
json-query tool with 20-100 lines of code

